# Any current students at AKU



## BOND 007 (Apr 17, 2009)

ASA everyone. Im new to med studentz. Ive been readng the threads for a while and found them very illuminating.
Im an A level student in London and am hoping to go to med school in 2010. I will be applying to uni in Uk too but am also looking at PK private colleges too. The application process looks really daunting. I like the look of the AKU website. Also which is the next best? In Islamabad?
What is the teaching like at AKU, I dont really want to be left to do it all by myself.
Also what is the hostel accomodation like. I have relatives in KHI but want to live in the hostel.
#yes 
Let me know what you think i should be doing at this stage. Thank you


----------



## waqarhassanpk (Jul 9, 2010)

Never at all. WIsh i could have resided at uk to study their. I am sick of aku


----------

